# 2Wire 1701 HG Gateway and Linksys WRT54GL Router



## barywp (Jul 4, 2009)

Just signed up for AT&T DSL service... Should be activated sometime next week. My son gave me his unused 2Wire 1701 HG Gateway (for DSL) and I have a Linksys WRT54GL router (for WiFi).

#1. Where can I find whatever drivers I need for the 2Wire 1701? The Motorola site no longer has any record of modems that old. Ditto a User Guide?

#2. I plan to get the 1701 working first, to ensure that my DSL service functions. Then I want to hook in the Linksys to enable WiFi support. WHAT instructions/advice does anyone have re how to accomplish this?

Thanks,

-Bary-


----------



## fej2008 (Jun 16, 2009)

#1. You don't need drivers to install 2wire 1701. Just make sure it's plugged in properly to the computer and into the phone jack.

#2. You just need to access the modem's gui 
- click on internet explorer and go to the address bar then type in 192.168.1.254 or 172.16.0.1 *not sure which one so try both*
- then you'll see modem page "Network at a glance page." 
- type the ppp username and pass (in your case it will be email address from AT&T) then save your changes and that should connect you to the internet.

To connect the linksys, you can just connect it to the 2wire modem and it should connect automatically, if not then you might need to bridge the 2wire modem before you can make your router work and enter the ppp username and pass into your router's gui. (usually 192.168.1.1 to access it.)


----------



## barywp (Jul 4, 2009)

THANKS for the ultra-fast response... AT&T has scheduled my DSL to be activated on Monday... but this is for our summer cabin... and we won't be up there until Tues or Wed... So, that's when I'll follow your excellent advice. 

I assume that I'll be receiving an email from AT&T on Monday with the email address you're speaking about.

I'll post an update (yeah or nope or somewhere in-between) as soon as I'm back at the cabin.

Thanks again! And, hope you've had a great 4th of July !


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

you do not need the Linksys WRT54GL. The 2wire 1701 is a wireless modem/router.


----------



## fej2008 (Jun 16, 2009)

No problem, post back here in your thread if there's a problem. By the way, forgot to tell you, what sobeit just said, your modem is wireless capable, you might wanna try it instead using linksys.


----------



## barywp (Jul 4, 2009)

BIG problem... Got to the cabin. Plugged in the 2701... And the power light alternates between green and red, while the other two lights (network and phone) just blink amber... Called AT&T tech support after I'd power-cycled a couple of times and pressed the reset button for 30 seconds a couple of times... They say that almost certainly it means the 2701 is "dead." 

Anyone have any similar experience? I cannot find ANYTHING on the 2Wire site that talks about an alternating RED-GREEN power light...


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

did you try plugging it into another wall outlet? The only thing I can think of is a possible bad power adaptor or you need to replace the whole thing.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I suspect AT&T is probably correct, that sure sounds like it's dead.


----------



## fej2008 (Jun 16, 2009)

Sounds like a defective modem to me. Try using a different wall socket, make sure everything's connected properly and if still same red/green power light, then it's a dead modem.


----------



## barywp (Jul 4, 2009)

Final news -- tried several outlets, just in case... Tried power cycling several more times as well as the reset button...

Alternating Green/Red power light... I give up. DEAD modem.

I'll get another one. At least the price was right -- this one was free... 

THANK YOU ALL !!


----------



## barywp (Jul 4, 2009)

Final Update: I purchased a 2Wire 2701HG modem from ATT... Plugged it in, turned it on, VOILA! I have ethernet access. Turned on the WiFi access and it works as well...

Moral to the story -- sometimes you gotta bite the bullet and purchase up-to-date equipment...


----------



## fej2008 (Jun 16, 2009)

Congrats on your new modem.... Happy surfing!


----------

